# localiser mon iPad



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaitais mettre en route la possibilité de localiser mon iPad en cas de perte ou de vol, mais je n'y parviens pas.

Je possède bien un compte apple, mais c'est au moment de la vérification du compte que quelque chose ne fonctionne pas, je ne reçois jamais le courrier de vérification 

Merci


----------



## Powerdom (27 Novembre 2010)

Personne n'a essayé cette fonction, ou alors tout s'est bien déroulé pour tout le monde ?


----------



## MacSedik (27 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Alors pour localiser ton iPad, il faut un compte MobileMe gratuit ou payant, puis télécharger l'appli Localiser mon iPhone. Moi j'ai pas de problème car j'ai un compte MobileMe payant depuis belle lurette, mais je sais pas comment ça marche pour les compte gratuits...


----------



## chti (28 Novembre 2010)

Curieusement ce n'est pas mon ID apple qui a permis de faire fonctionner cela.
Peut-être du fait du mot de passe qui requiert, comme sur le site US, des majuscules, minuscules et chiffres ?
Bref, j'ai pris une autre adresse mèl, avec un mot de passe correspondant à ces exigences, et cela a fonctionné...
Si cela peut aider ...


----------



## arbaot (28 Novembre 2010)

pas de souci avec mon ID apple


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2010)

chti a dit:


> Curieusement ce n'est pas mon ID apple qui a permis de faire fonctionner cela.
> Peut-être du fait du mot de passe qui requiert, comme sur le site US, des majuscules, minuscules et chiffres ?
> Bref, j'ai pris une autre adresse mèl, avec un mot de passe correspondant à ces exigences, et cela a fonctionné...
> Si cela peut aider ...



Oui c'est ce que je me suis résolu à faire.
je n'y suis pas arrivé avec mon identifiant apple. il a fallu que je crée un nouvel identifiant :mouais:


----------



## drs (28 Novembre 2010)

après 1h de tests, je me suis apercu qu'il ne voulait pas de mon ID apple.
Ne voulant pas en créer un nouveau, j'ai cherché.

En fait, il m'a suffit de changer mon ID existant, qui ne ressemblait pas à une adresse mail.
Par exemple, si votre ID est bob, il suffit de le changer en bob@me.fr ou bob@autre_chose.fr ou .com ou .net... et cela fonctionne


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2010)

drs a dit:


> après 1h de tests, je me suis apercu qu'il ne voulait pas de mon ID apple.
> Ne voulant pas en créer un nouveau, j'ai cherché.
> 
> En fait, il m'a suffit de changer mon ID existant, qui ne ressemblait pas à une adresse mail.
> Par exemple, si votre ID est bob, il suffit de le changer en bob@me.fr ou bob@autre_chose.fr ou .com ou .net... et cela fonctionne



Ben pas forcément parceque mon ID apple est mon adresse mail. Cette adresse mail n'est pas acceptée. Par contre une autre adresse avec gmail a fonctionnée du premier coup.


----------



## chti (3 Décembre 2010)

Idem que pour Powerdom : mon ID est une adresse mail, mais ne fut pas acceptée...
Peut-être est-elle trop franco-française ?
Una adresse gmail a en effet fonctionné sans souci....


----------

